
Bill Ackman advises Trump to shut down the country, stock market ‘will soar’ - dpflan
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/18/bill-ackman-advises-trump-to-shut-down-us-says-market-would-soar.html
======
cjbenedikt
Why does he think he needs to "advise" Trump. He should stick to investing -
although he wasn't terribly good at that either.

